# Best tank for Geek Vape Aegis Mini?



## Hooked (19/8/19)

Hi everyone,

An acquaintance of mine dropped his mod and the tank (a Kylin 2) cracked. He doesn't want to get another Kylin 2 as he says it leaks. Which tank would you suggest? He builds, so not one that uses commercial coils.


----------



## Asterix (19/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> An acquaintance of mine dropped his mod and the tank (a Kylin 2) cracked. He doesn't want to get another Kylin 2 as he says it leaks. Which tank would you suggest? He builds, so not one that uses commercial coils.


Does he build single or duel coil on the Kylin? If single, perhaps a Zeus single or a Juggerknot mini. No Leaking and good flavor. Cant give much advice in duel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (19/8/19)

Dual coil on the aegis mini is a stretch for battery life, single coil I can recommend the gear rta albeit very kaka on capacity but if he has the cash and can find one the dvarw is king!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/8/19)

Dvarw hands down!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

Asterix said:


> Does he build single or duel coil on the Kylin? If single, perhaps a Zeus single or a Juggerknot mini. No Leaking and good flavor. Cant give much advice in duel.



Thnx @Asterix, I'll find out from him.


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

Hi all,

He's a relatively new vaper and he probably wouldn't be able to afford a Dvarw right now .... but perhaps in the future ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Hi all,
> 
> He's a relatively new vaper and he probably wouldn't be able to afford a Dvarw right now .... but perhaps in the future ...


There are authentic replicas to be had at a fraction of the price....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## herb1 (19/8/19)

Berserker 1.5

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Acidkill (20/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> An acquaintance of mine dropped his mod and the tank (a Kylin 2) cracked. He doesn't want to get another Kylin 2 as he says it leaks. Which tank would you suggest? He builds, so not one that uses commercial coils.



Zeus X RTA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (20/8/19)

Wasp Nano RTA. Easy to build, single coil, loads of flavour, doesn't break the bank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/19)

Raindance said:


> There are authentic replicas to be had at a fraction of the price....
> 
> Regards



Authentic replica "Dvarw" available at Satovapes for R 3.50.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (20/8/19)

I was lucky enough to test out the merlin nano rta yesterday and was very impressed. So that orbthe berserker v1.5 for mtl.

Also with a single battery mod, I would also have to say he should be looking at a single coil rta. The gear rta and the intake rta are my favourite singles at the moment. Of those 2, the intake is the winner for me, although the short form factor of the gear would suit the small mod better. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/8/19)

Raindance said:


> There are authentic replicas to be had at a fraction of the price....
> 
> Regards





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Authentic replica "Dvarw" available at Satovapes for R 3.50.



+ one for the Dvarw clone. Best single coil RTA I have used. 
If he is into dual coils go for the Zeus.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (20/8/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> + one for the Dvarw clone. Best single coil RTA I have used.
> If he is into dual coils go for the Zeus.


@Faiyaz Cheulkar its not a clone, we do not do those. Also, that is a single coil atty with dual coil attitude. From the clouds that it produces no one would ever guess its a single.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/8/19)

Raindance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar its not a clone, we do not do those. Also, that is a single coil atty with dual coil attitude. From the clouds that it produces no one would ever guess its a single.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

